# Decatur County Georgia 10PT P&Y



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 16, 2008)

I just shot this buck on Jan. 12 2008 with my bow. It should be in the top 5 typical for the state of Georgia. I shot it at 5:15 pm after it bedded up 30 yards from me for an hour. Then he got up and gave me an 8 yard shot. I was so nervous and excited. It was an unreal feeling!! So what do ya'll think about me and my buckdeer??


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 16, 2008)

*Nice buck...*

Congrats to you.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 16, 2008)

what was the final score?  did you mean a dekalb co. deer? also, was it a pay hunt? I see you had and outfitters sign behind ya.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 16, 2008)

im not sure right now i got 3 different ones and they were all so different. they ranged from 159 to 171. so im guessing somewhere in there. im not sure how they are all so different.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

You have a pm.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 16, 2008)

are they saying thats gross or net?


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 16, 2008)

Decatur County?

As in Bainbridge, Georgia, just north of Tallahassee?


I haven't heard about this??????


Anyway, that's a great deer....congrat's


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, you shot it at Southlands Plantation or on the Aragon Property ?  I think Nickie Roth guides out of there?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 16, 2008)

Do That Deer Some Justice And Get A Full Body Mount, Thats What I'm Going To Do If I Ever Kill One 150+, Nice Deer Anyway, Congrads.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Ya. I shot it just 30 miles North of Tallahassee Florida in Bainbridge at Nickie Roths Aragon farms archery hunt.


----------



## zksailfish (Jan 16, 2008)

wow


----------



## Trizey (Jan 16, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> im not sure right now i got 3 different ones and they were all so different. they ranged from 159 to 171. so im guessing somewhere in there. im not sure how they are all so different.



Look up an official scorer with the DNR.  There is no need in having three totally different scores.

Nice buck.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got of the phone with someone in the know of this buck.  It is legit as far as being died on said property.   Awesome buck for this area of the state.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes. I Shot It In Aragon Farms In My Section That I Was Able To Hunt. In Bainbridge, Ga. It Fell Right Underneath My Tree.


----------



## leo (Jan 16, 2008)

*Congrats*

Than is a fine looking trophy deer


----------



## ranger1977 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a hoss.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2008)

congrats...it's tough to see how huge this rack is until the 3rd photo taken against the background..wow


----------



## hunting clouds (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the Goliath


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW Nice Monster there


----------



## Hoss (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2008)

AWESOME BUCK~!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes Sir!!!!!! I congratulate you on taking one of the finest Georgia whitetails as of today!!! You have harvested a true GIANT!!! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
 Congratulations


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments!!! I appreciate it very much!!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 16, 2008)

awesome deer!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 16, 2008)

Certified BEAST!!!!!  Congrats, dude!!!!!


----------



## short stop (Jan 16, 2008)

big   purty rack ---tiny  lil ol deer
 looks like a pigmy deer   
 but what a rack !!!  
- and yes I'da shot him in my Grandmothers  flower bed if given the chance '' True story '' off topic 

  -- you should not have  a  12'' diff  gap between 3  scores  159-171 on a buck that has no trash  what so ever  on it . Get him scored by someone who knows what they are doing .


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 16, 2008)

164" - 165"... I'm just guessing from pics.... deer's main frame is very, very close to 100"... add up all tine length and take that number and add to your mainframe of 100".... and you will be extremely close.... AWESOME BUCK... Congrats once again!!


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful buck.  For us mountain boys what is Aragon Farms?


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 17, 2008)

Aragon farms is an archery hunt in Bainbridge, Ga. If anyone is interested check out there website at www.archeryoutfitters.us . If you sign up tell them Derek Maxwell sent you!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome deer! Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 17, 2008)

deer of a lifetime there .....SWEEEET!!!!...congrats dude ...


----------



## Trooper (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW! Good for you!  And a bowkill  at that,Super job


----------



## whchunter (Jan 17, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> Aragon farms is an archery hunt in Bainbridge, Ga. If anyone is interested check out there website at www.archeryoutfitters.us . If you sign up tell them Derek Maxwell sent you!!




$650 is cheap for a deer like that. That's one FINE BUCK.  I noticed that the outfitters define January 12 as prime time during the rut and also allow you to take up to 5 deer. Did you shoot anything else or see any other nice bucks?  If so describe them and score the others.


----------



## Rob (Jan 17, 2008)

Man Congrats!!!!

Huge deer - especially with a bow!!!


----------



## seeker (Jan 17, 2008)

Would have been a nice one if you had let it walk one more year.......just kidding, nice trophy!


----------



## JBWilliams (Jan 17, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL deer man, congratulations.  Some people hunt all thier life an never even see a deer that big.  And with a bow!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome!  That's a deer of a lifetime, for sure!

I bet that was nerve racking watching him bed down for an hour.

Way to go!!


----------



## secondseason (Jan 17, 2008)

What a hoss!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 17, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> Aragon farms is an archery hunt in Bainbridge, Ga. If anyone is interested check out there website at www.archeryoutfitters.us . If you sign up tell them Derek Maxwell sent you!!



wow, $550-650 for a 5 day hunt and you can kill up to 5 deer?  Thats an awesome deal, especially if they kill a fair amount of big bucks.

congratulations.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya I go on the 2 December Hunts and the january hunt. My grandpa shot and 8 pt and missed a deer twice and it was about the same size and my cousin shot at a buck but didnt get it and it was just about this size also. Its usually a great hunt if the weather is right.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful deer!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome deer man!!  Congrats!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 17, 2008)

Younggunz,
Did you get my pm??


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 17, 2008)

No I didnt. Im sorry. Try to send it again.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 17, 2008)

How come I have never heard of this place. Those are some great deer being killed there!


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 18, 2008)

For Sure A Hoss.....congrats


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 18, 2008)

fine fine deer!  congrats on the one of a lifetime


----------



## Sixes (Jan 18, 2008)

Great BUCK!!!!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jan 18, 2008)

I Heard About This Buck, Boys Kept Catching Him On The Big Screen, But Couldn't See Him Live....i Heard The Wind Deflated Their Sails When They Heard You Stuck Him...congrats


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on a great deer! I am guessing that with it being posted here the price for hunting Aragon is going up dramatically for next year!


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Jan 19, 2008)

*wow*

that's awesome man,congrats.i love those big brows,just an awesome deer


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a few more pictures. I might have a few more up in a couple of days. The third picture is one of him on the trail camera we had set up. We were just a little excited when we looked at the picture for the first time


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep!!! I can see why you were excited with that shot off the trailcam!!!! Walkin TALL and Walkin AWAY!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 19, 2008)

STUD! Congrats!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 20, 2008)

Was that trail-cam picture taken during your 4 day hunt?


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 20, 2008)

The picture was taken between the late December hunt and the January hunt. We hunted both hunts this year. 
I dont know who trent hatton is but it did only weigh 125pds and when they took the jaw bone out they said it was only 2 1/2 to 3 max but when someone else took out the other jaw bone to double check they said that it had been cracked or something and there was alot of puss back in his jaw so thats what was causing him not to eat so thats why his teeth were not worn down very much and thats why he only weighed 125pds plus the rut just got over so I know he lost some weight there as well. The other guy said that he was probably about 4 yrs old. Plus I didnt think that there was any way that he could be 2 1/2 because I have never seen a deer anywhere even on TV that was this size at 2 1/2. Ethier way it has some pretty good genes. Hopefully he spread some of his genes this year before I shot him.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

sweetness!!!!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anyone on here ever hunted at Aragon farms before?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 22, 2008)

did you hunt there this year. were you there when i shot it?


----------



## Rem 742 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats. Great deer.


----------



## mackman (Jan 22, 2008)

I hunted that property in 2002, I loved it, just have not been back, nice deer, congrats


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> did you hunt there this year. were you there when i shot it?



We hunted the property from the 60s until around 97.


----------



## short stop (Jan 24, 2008)

Again what is his score ?  
  Big'ol  rack  but  big diff between 159-171 ???   just would like to know .


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 24, 2008)

I havent got it officially scored yet because theres a 60 day waiting period. Plus I dont even have the horns, the taxidermist has them up in Lake City and thats about 3 hours North of my house, But he said that he might have the mount done in March when I go turkey hunting up near there and I could pick it up then. When I get it I will have it officially scored and I will post it on here. But im gunna say probably around 160.


----------



## short stop (Jan 24, 2008)

thats what I guessed  inthe 160s ,  Ive shot a buck  that  ballpparks  168-170  but his body  weight  was  around 250 lbs ---just  hard to imagine a 125 lb deer with a rack like that .  Looks like a moose  in that trail cam pic


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you think would be the best way to mount this buck? I was thinking something like this.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Any thoughts???


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 26, 2008)

YOUNGGUNZ said:


> What do you think would be the best way to hunt this buck? I was thinking something like this.



"hunt" this buck.... find where his owner has him and you'll have the hunt wrapped up


Looks good to me, although I would change up on the landscape a bit.... doesn't really fit the mount to me.... use more natural lookin brush and you'll have a great mount!!


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 27, 2008)

Am I wrong? I didn't think you could have a deer that has been mounted "officially" scored....... I thought it had to be the skull plate and horns.............


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 27, 2008)

so i have to get it officially scored before i get it mounted????


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 28, 2008)

Dude, that's a goodun right there. Congrats fo sho!!!!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Jan 29, 2008)

Pedestal Or Wall??


----------



## csdu11 (Jan 31, 2008)

thats nice. real nice


----------



## ultramag (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my pedistal mount that you asked for.I got the wood from the Ocmulgee River and just wanted to do something a little different than hang him on the wall.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Feb 3, 2008)

What do ya think?? like this??


----------



## Andrew256 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice. I have family pretty close by and I might have to try that place this year. Not a bad price at all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 20, 2008)

geez.


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Feb 25, 2008)

I should be picking up my horns in about 2 weeks to get them officially scored. Then I will finally know what it really does score.


----------

